# BSNL Home900 UL vs Airtel Home 999



## hitman050 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi guys.

I currently have Airtel Home 699, which gives me 128 Kb/s (256Kb/s at night), with unlimited D/U. It is pretty good, but it rarely gives the full speed that is promised. I get an average of 12 KB/s at day and 20 KB/s at night. So I am thinking of switching to 256 Kb/s unlimited as I download a LOT (about 20 Gb per month, maybe more). So I am not sure which plan to choose between BSNL Home900 UL vs Airtel Home 999.

Ive heard good and bad reviews about both. Since the price difference is not much, I want to find out which has better service and speeds (both upload and download). Do both give double speeds at night? And do both have 256 Kb/s download and upload speed? I am located in Delhi.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 24online (Mar 13, 2007)

i think u get speed in kbps....not in KBps....
use net meter.....
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobyte

check with  users of bsnl in ur area... broadband speed varies from area to area depending upon no. of users & its uses...


----------



## hitman050 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeh sorry my bad, fixed it. Not many ppl in my area have broadband, so I wanted to know the opinion of people in here.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2007)

Airtel provides SDSL connection that means the ul and dl speed will be same (256kbps)

BSNL provides ADSL that means ul will be 256kbps but upload will be less (not sure but i get around 100kbps).

Apply for both and catch the early bird. Both are good. 
It somewhat depends on ur location.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 14, 2007)

hehe BSNL is not in New Delhi.Check their site.MTNL is here.


----------



## 24online (Mar 31, 2007)

Ahmedabad:
Bsnl speed on Home 999 plan...
================
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 298 Kbps about 0.3 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 36 kB/s
Tested From:: *testmy.net/ (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2007/03/31 - 9:13am 
Bottom Line:: 5X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 28.44 sec 
Tested from a 579 kB file and took 15.937 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 87.42 % faster than the average for host (211.86) 
D-Validation Link:: *testmy.net/stats/id-ISPBQWACF
User Agent:: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; MEGAUPLOAD 1.0) [!]
================


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 31, 2007)

as a BSNL user I will allways suggest one togo for a BSNL connection... !! really with goodies like GOD / IPTV.. to me BSNL rocks.. !!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Does AirTel give 512 Kbps at night?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^^ nope, not in this plan


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, thanks!


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems the BSNL plan - 256kbps - 600 per month is best for you.
Yes the plan has a limit of 2GB per month.
But then hey, they do have night unlimited between 2am -8am. And we do get upto 2mbps speeds now. :8
So that logically means a minimum of 4GB per day (~ between 2am-8am) and the max could range out to 5GB in a night.
That's a great deal IMO! 
And you could always schedule downloads to start at 2 am 

PS : But for BSNL Dataone connexion, you need to wait for a month


----------



## alok4best (Apr 1, 2007)

quality wise Airtel is way ahead of BSNL...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

=CrAzYG33K= said:
			
		

> Seems the BSNL plan - 256kbps - 600 per month is best for you.
> Yes the plan has a limit of 2GB per month.
> But then hey, they do have night unlimited between 2am -8am. And we do get upto 2mbps speeds now. :8
> So that logically means a minimum of 4GB per day (~ between 2am-8am) and the max could range out to 5GB in a night.
> ...


The plan you are talking about costs Rs. 500 per month, not six hundred.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 1, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> quality wise Airtel is way ahead of BSNL...



i too agree......Airtel guarantees to attend the prb in 4 hrs n if they r unable to do so ...u get a Waive Off....

Also, there are very less chances of ne issue arising in the broadband service provided by Bharti Airtel...

Proud owner of the Bharti Airtel Broadband Service 8)


----------



## Akshay (Apr 2, 2007)

Thr isnt much diff. on speed front so go 4 service... Airtel is better service wise


----------



## aryayush (Apr 2, 2007)

Does Airtel have a Home500 sort of plan with a bandwidth of 2 Mbps and happy hours?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah .... its good that airtel fix the problems in a quick time .
But BSNL is better cuz it doesnt' have any kind of problems like that in the first place ( at least not for me and my friends ) .   

BSNL is best ..... not because it is fastest and gr8 service ...... but because it is simplest ...... u get what u want - no more , no less . So , BSNL is recommended .

Bye .


----------



## alok4best (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone who has a deep understanding of how these ISPs provide Broadband on Twisted pair wires knws which one is Better..and in this case its Airtel..dnt think that I m advocating Airtel just like that..I m using BSNL ,but trust me AIRTEL gives much much better quality..Quantity is nt the thing u wud always want to have,its the quality which matters.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok ........ man ........... whatever u think ......... its alright ...........


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 12, 2007)

BSNL will be best any day. I get around 140-190 KBps for downloads


----------



## abhi1301 (Apr 12, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> BSNL will be best any day. I get around 140-190 KBps for downloads



WATTTTTTT          wat plan R U Runnin ????


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 12, 2007)

i am on home 500 plan, i had similar experience with home 250 in Chennai. BSNL has upgraded all its plans to 2 mbps but at most you get only paltry 1.5 mbps


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 12, 2007)

Read my post in chit chat about BSNL


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

190KBps = 190*8 = 1520*Kbps* around 1.5 MB....  so they still not providing 2Mbps


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well the plan says up to 2mbps not exactly 2mbps.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 12, 2007)

Well i wonder if anyone read the first post on thread properly. He is in Delhi and BSNL is not in Delhi. And BSNL and MTNL differs in plans, prices and features. So no use talking and talking BSNL only here. 

Please talk MTNL now.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 12, 2007)

For unlimited plan (900 range). BSNL is best.
But if u can sacrifice speed airtels 699 plan is good enough.


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 12, 2007)

^^what is there except for speed? just imagin downloading nearly 2 moives i.e. 2gb every day... 

@tech masti > ya when we were on 56kbps dailup we cribed..when we were 64, 128, 256 we cribed... when we were on 512 we cribed and now on 2mbps we are still cribing....now we want 11mbps that our friends in Europe and US get, damn 11mbps


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 13, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> ^^what is there except for speed? just imagin downloading nearly 2 moives i.e. 2gb every day...
> 
> @tech masti > ya when we were on 56kbps dailup we cribed..when we were 64, 128, 256 we cribed... when we were on 512 we cribed and now on 2mbps we are still cribing....now we want 11mbps that our friends in Europe and US get, damn 11mbps


 
11mbps still out of reach of most ppl in US.
and in Uk, its too costly.
the only lucky ppl are in countries like sweden and neigbouring countries wid speeds like 100mbps.
and also in korea,etc


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 13, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> 11mbps still out of reach of most ppl in US.
> and in Uk, its too costly.
> the only lucky ppl are in countries like sweden and neigbouring countries wid speeds like 100mbps.
> and also in korea,etc



100 MBPS!!!!

I didn't know that. I want a 100 MBPS too.
I think we wont be getting that speed for atleast 15 years....???


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Apr 13, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> 11mbps still out of reach of most ppl in US.
> and in Uk, its too costly.
> the only lucky ppl are in countries like sweden and neigbouring countries wid speeds like 100mbps.
> and also in korea,etc



well that is interesting!


----------

